# maybe my first Look 695



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

I am a new kid on the block and hope to find some ansers here.
I love the Looks of the Look 695 and really wanna own one. 
I am loking for a used one and see good offers in all sized and upgrades.
I am 178 cm (5ft10) and have a inseam of 87 cm. My reach is not good now, and my BB to saddle top is now 75 cm but have the feeling that i have to go up. 
Can anybody help my so i at least buy the right frame size.
My ride style is classic tours 

I can buy a Look 695 Sr 2011 size L with a stem size 110- 120 
Is that a good size ore not? I really hope so

Its so beautiful 

Hope someone can help my 
Thx Eijndt


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

If long rides are what you are gonna do, I suggest getting the non SR models. They're already plenty stiff... 
The 695 with all it's Integration stuff like the adjusted stem and the C moon will assist you as you get stronger.


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks you for your reply. 

Just wonderd is that becaurse off price, ore are there other things why you say that?
I am trying to buy a used Look 695 and seen two I am interested in .Its happens to be that bought are the SR frame , with Dure-ace group. But one is a Large and the other a Medium size. 2011
My problem is that I need to now what size i need to get for my body. Isn`t the most importent.

Can you help my with that?

Thanks a lot 
Eijndt:thumbsup:


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Eijndt73 said:


> Thanks you for your reply.
> 
> Just wonderd is that becaurse off price, ore are there other things why you say that?
> I am trying to buy a used Look 695 and seen two I am interested in .Its happens to be that bought are the SR frame , with Dure-ace group. But one is a Large and the other a Medium size. 2011
> ...


At 178cm.. I think the Large will be better. I am 170 and I am riding the Medium and I find it quite a stretch. 
If possible, better to try.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm 180cm with 86.5cm inseam. BB to saddle top is 76cm. I have long arms and I ride L size 695 with C-stem on 12cm setting (-9 degrees). Saddle -handlebar drop is 9cm. Saddle setback 6,8cm. Tip of saddle nose to C of bars 58cm.

My bike: https://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/images/medium/20120513_003.jpg

I think L-size with 11cm c-stem option will be good for you.


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow Tumppi what a bike you got. Love it.

and that is the same frame colours i one of my options and i like it even bether.
That is good news .I
Its comes with duce-ace group and duce-ace c24 wheels 
He says he just the bike about 2500 miles. So make that 5000miles to be on the save side. 
Do you think that is a problem for that type of bike. 

thx eijndt


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

lactician said:


> At 178cm.. I think the Large will be better. I am 170 and I am riding the Medium and I find it quite a stretch.
> If possible, better to try.


Thx for this it now I know what to buy,:thumbsup: super


----------

